# 2x CSS SDX 15/250l/15HZ -> volume of port?



## daxie (Nov 29, 2006)

Dear all,

this summer I will be building 2 subs for use in my HT.

Driver will be the well known sdx 15.

The plan is to go for an LLT, tuned at 15Hz with a volume af about 250l (give or take a few).

Now I have a very stupid question: do you have to take into account the volume your port takes? Do you take the whole volume, or just the volume of the material?
(if you know what I mean, just the volume of the tube, or the volume it encloses).

thnx

daxie


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Whole volume, material + internal space.


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

yes, the volume of the driver, port, as well as bracing is subtracted from the gross volume to get effective volume that the driver sees.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Are you doing one sub with two drivers or two subs?


----------



## daxie (Nov 29, 2006)

two subs... (that is the plan)

ok, so internal space included, just see it as a solid object as volume is concerned.

Thnx!


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

NO!
if the calculated internal volume is 200 liters, but the driver displaces 4 liters, and the port displaces 16 literes, then the net volume is 180 liters, get it?


----------



## daxie (Nov 29, 2006)

yes, that's what I meant! Thank you


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

so we can't keep arguing from the same side of the fence anymore?


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Bent said:


> so we can't keep arguing from the same side of the fence anymore?


Forget you! I totally agree! Take that! Pipe volume 4 life yo! :bigsmile:


----------

